# drywall onto uneven walls?



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

the problem will show when trying to screw in the screws... if the backing is hollow... the screw will crack the drywall... it will affect only the area of the screw... but that means the screw becomes a phantom screw and offer no support for the drywall.. and you need to find another support spot nearby... this type of issues will waste you time at installing/mudding phase... so the best is to scrap out every uneven part up front to save the headach later on...


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

I had a similar problem with one small section of a wall where the screws kept popping through as the studs were uneven. I opted to use a plaster repair hardware kit for the 2 sheets of drywall. It's basically a 1 inch washer that is used in conjunction with the drywall screw and distibutes the pressure over a larger area so the screw doesn't pop through. I'm not sure if this is "the right way" to do it, but it's been 2 years and no issues, and it's on an outside wall.


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

The stud itself, vertically, is pretty much all in the same plane

the problem is the studs may sit a bit in/out as far as the horizontal spacing between the studs. We're talking, I dunno, 1/4" between a 16" span?


----------



## space_coyote (Nov 12, 2006)

If you have the time and inclination, I'd considering "sistering" your studs with new, straight 2x4s. In other words, you'd be nailing a new stud |||| right to the old one, and by doing this, you'd be able to make sure that all of the new stud faces would be in the same plane. Then you'd have no problems hanging your new 'rock.

You might end up losing somewhere <1" in room size just by the nature of this "evening" process.

Hope this helps!


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

johnny331 said:


> The stud itself, vertically, is pretty much all in the same plane
> 
> the problem is the studs may sit a bit in/out as far as the horizontal spacing between the studs. We're talking, I dunno, 1/4" between a 16" span?


in this case, the drywall probably won't break ... but the wall will show waves effect and doesn't look nice when finished.... got that in our living room ceiling from the builder... 

like everything... build from scatch sometimes has less headache than fixing....


----------

